# Hooked on Utah



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I'm curious what river Hooked on Utah was fishing back in November. They titled it "South of Scipio". It had some salmon, cutbows, fat rainbows. It looked like a great river to teach my boys how to flyfish, not very many overhead trees, wide open river, and not very deep. If you know what river that was please share, you can PM if it's some super secret spot. Thanks, I really appriecate the info. -Blake


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Salmon?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

It was the Green River above Flaming Gorge or a tributary to the Green River in Wyoming above Flaming Gorge. He did 2 shows up there but only said where he was for the first one. The Kokanee salmon give away where he was. No other water that big with salmon in it. 

South of Scipio is a joke.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

South of Scipio is not a joke, it's a blatant lie. If you don't want a place disclosed that's good and fine, but don't make false statements as to where you were. Very untasteful, as that program tends to be anyway.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

South of Scipio has been a running joke since the show started. It's what they say when they don't want to tell you where they are. It's not just like they started the joke with the November episodes. 

I watch the show but I don't really care for it. It feels more like a 30 minute commercial than an outdoor adventure. 

I'm not a very good hunter so I don't really see the silly things he does when he is hunting - I know he has at least one guide around every time. But he does some of the funniest things ever when he's fishing. Casting reels on spinning rods on downriggers, pop gear on backwards, etc. It makes it hard to take him seriously.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I guess I am one 'untasteful' dude, I never tell people where I am in the outdoors, standard answer-> secret canyon. If you hot spot your areas, be prepared for them to be overrun or ruined, nothing wrong with generalized fibbing when it comes to huntin/fishin areas. It's the way it should be.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> It was the Green River above Flaming Gorge or a tributary to the Green River in Wyoming above Flaming Gorge. He did 2 shows up there but only said where he was for the first one. The Kokanee salmon give away where he was. No other water that big with salmon in it.
> 
> South of Scipio is a joke.


Aren't most of the "Hooked on Utah" shows made in Wyoming?

uh....never mind



.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

He seems to do that a lot though. Alaska, Idaho sturgeon, Mako sharks out of San Diego, Wyoming - Green River, Bear River in Evanston, etc. He's been to Mexico and all sorts of places that have nothing to do with Utah.

I think this is the map you are looking for Goob.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> He seems to do that a lot though. Alaska, Idaho sturgeon, Mako sharks out of San Diego, Wyoming - Green River, Bear River in Evanston, etc. He's been to Mexico and all sorts of places that have nothing to do with Utah.
> 
> I think this is the map you are looking for Goob.
> 
> View attachment 26721


Cool map!!!

uh...there are no fish in Evanston. That Hooked on Utah show about the Bear River in Evanston was actually filmed south of Scipio Utah. 

.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Cool map!!!
> 
> uh...there are no fish in Evanston. That Hooked on Utah show about the Bear River in Evanston was actually filmed south of Scipio Utah.
> 
> .


Don't let the Evanston Chamber of Commerce hear you say that! They might have to start advertising the liquor, smokes, fireworks, and noodie stores if there aren't any fish up there any more!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Airborne said:


> I guess I am one 'untasteful' dude, I never tell people where I am in the outdoors, standard answer-> secret canyon. If you hot spot your areas, be prepared for them to be overrun or ruined, nothing wrong with generalized fibbing when it comes to huntin/fishin areas. It's the way it should be.


 I agree. I hate hotspotting. I do not watch the show enough to realize that "South of Scipio" was like "Nunya Lake". If that's what their generalized statement is for "we'd rather not say", then that's fine. I just thought from the original post that they were actually stating directions.
The few times I've watched the show though I didn't like it much.


----------

